# Difference between 'deck' paint and regular exterior paint?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

What is the difference between deck paint and regular exterior paint? I'm planning to repaint some wood stairs, and of course the steps will get a great deal of wear.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

darsunt said:


> ... and of course the steps will get a great deal of wear.


Pretty much it right there
Horizontal surfaces get different wear from light, weather, feet
Regular exterior paint is not meant to hold up to that

In fact, you are much better off with a solid deck _stain_ rather than a paint


----------



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

SW has a deck coating "Tread Plex" that wears good....also if stain is an option, look for a deck stain versus a vertical stain. They differ as well, most come available in a solid body & semi-transparent too.

P.S.- Remember, stairs are a great place to add a little "creative" touch~


*Pro Color Painting*


----------

